# cheapest arrow level ever



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

was about to buy a set of archery levels, then i remembered some things i already had in my archery box, took one of those $1 levels from wal-mart busted it out of its plastic case (T shape with two levels) and stuck it on stick on arrow holder for the riser when using a drop away (available at most archery shops for a few bucks) i'll use an extra dab of superglue cause the double sided tape will probably give after it rattles around in the toolbox. 
its really simple but i thought i'd post it mostly cause i'm bored.
i'll figure something out for a string level with the other one. maybe with the clips off a cheap square


----------



## Ol Bread Basket (Jul 28, 2009)

I like that. Quick and easy


----------



## maddog68 (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks, ive been thinking about something like this. would a carpenters string level work for something. cause i got a few of them


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

i've only got one string level and it doesn't work for a bow, too tight but i guess it depends on what kinds you have there's probably some out there that would work great but most are made to slide horizontally on a string ..... i've been searching the garage for any kind of small clamp or clip i could glue the other one to for a string level i'll let you know what i come up with


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

maddog68 said:


> thanks, ive been thinking about something like this. would a carpenters string level work for something. cause i got a few of them


Throw a rubber band on it and it works great.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

i was trying to make things too complicated, then i realized the inside ridge of the level fits perfectly over a carbon shaft and what's the same size as that , a nock, i shaved off the press fit part and smoothed it off with a file glued it in and presto, just make sure you get it in there flush has to be straight or it wont work , also i''m going to make another as most string levels have 2 bubbles for accuracy, all you need is a tight nock , put it on the serving or heat it and press it closed, 
here's a pic of the case they came in if you want to look for the same kind i got.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Sprung said:


> i was trying to make things too complicated, then i realized the inside ridge of the level fits perfectly over a carbon shaft and what's the same size as that , a nock, i shaved off the press fit part and smoothed it off with a file glued it in and presto, just make sure you get it in there flush has to be straight or it wont work , also i''m going to make another as most string levels have 2 bubbles for accuracy, all you need is a tight nock , put it on the serving or heat it and press it closed,
> here's a pic of the case they came in if you want to look for the same kind i got.


Dude grab a $1.99 string level from Menards and hold it on with a rubber band. The "vee" grooves in the bottom fit arrows really well.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

jrip said:


> Dude grab a $1.99 string level from Menards and hold it on with a rubber band. The "vee" grooves in the bottom fit arrows really well.


thats what i'd been doing with one on an arrow but bubbles only work horizontally not vertically like you need for the string

plus i'm just screwing around with what i have on hand for fun


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Sprung said:


> thats what i'd been doing with one on an arrow but bubbles only work horizontally not vertically like you need for the string


Use a $2.99 torpedo level for the string once you have tiller set even. Or go to your local pro shop and have them order you the kit for $20, it has a string level and an arrow level..... http://www.cabelas.com/p-0020286415940a.shtml


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

i spent zero dollars


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Sprung said:


> i spent zero dollars


And if it works thats even better......:darkbeer:


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

just a thought but if a bow square had a level on it woudnt that level both directions
(string and rest)?


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

that'd be a great idea for the string but i don't think it'd work for the arrow in relation to the rest and knock location


----------



## digger112 (Nov 20, 2009)

just a thought for your arrow level. why dont you take two of the dropaway arrow holders glue the back to back. one holds your arrow the other holds your level:thumbs_up good idea though lots-o-good stuff on here


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

great idea!
when your in a pinch or out on the range just for a quick check use your drivers licsence or a credit card


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

digger112 said:


> just a thought for your arrow level. why dont you take two of the dropaway arrow holders glue the back to back. one holds your arrow the other holds your level:thumbs_up good idea though lots-o-good stuff on here


i like that, thanks its just like the original idea so simple you'd never think of it, and i really never would have.:thumbs_up


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Sprung said:


> i was trying to make things too complicated, then i realized the inside ridge of the level fits perfectly over a carbon shaft and what's the same size as that , a nock, i shaved off the press fit part and smoothed it off with a file glued it in and presto, just make sure you get it in there flush has to be straight or it wont work , also i''m going to make another as most string levels have 2 bubbles for accuracy, all you need is a tight nock , put it on the serving or heat it and press it closed,
> here's a pic of the case they came in if you want to look for the same kind i got.


If your intent is to attach this "nock level" to your bow string to establish a plumb string, I think there will be a small amount of "drop" from the weight of the level causing it not to remain exactly perpendicular to the string as the nock has some clearance in it relative to the string.

Your original idea of using just the bubble on an arrow holder is creative, simple, and should work reasonably well. It won't have the accuracy of a longer level, but it looks like a handy device to have in your archery tool kit for a quick read.


----------



## bwlacy (Mar 28, 2009)

What do you need an arrow level for? I've never used one, or seen one used and I've been shooting since 1982. Always trying to learn new tricks of the trade.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

bwlacy said:


> What do you need an arrow level for? I've never used one, or seen one used and I've been shooting since 1982. Always trying to learn new tricks of the trade.


with a bow mounted level in a vise the arrow level will show you the relation of the shaft at the berger button to the nock point, essentially its quick way to set up a rest, with my nock point set at 1/8 high i had my rest set improperly and my sights were turned down quite a bit after i tuned the issue out, (moving the rest to the proper spot and moving my sight back to center because of the change) it was only then that i received my new vise and was able to find that my arrow was "level" (my nock is set high so i use the outer reference line on the bubble) if i'd had the ability to level my arrow first tuning would have been easier. if you've got really good eyes i suppose you don't really need one it's just a quick reference for a starting point.


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

I put a buble level on the shelf that shows my bow straight all around then I rest a string level on the arrow and that way I know my arrow is perfectly straight.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Komi said:


> I put a buble level on the shelf that shows my bow straight all around then I rest a string level on the arrow and that way I know my arrow is perfectly straight.


I guess this assumes that your shelf is square to the sight window, it's not on all bows. But a good idea if it is


----------



## David Klien (Jan 23, 2010)

Lots of good ideas here.


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

b0w_bender said:


> I guess this assumes that your shelf is square to the sight window, it's not on all bows. But a good idea if it is


I set it on the shelf below my arrow when it is nocked and it shows my bow is level so that I can then check that arrow is level.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Sprung said:


> was about to buy a set of archery levels, then i remembered some things i already had in my archery box, took one of those $1 levels from wal-mart busted it out of its plastic case (T shape with two levels) and stuck it on stick on arrow holder for the riser when using a drop away (available at most archery shops for a few bucks) i'll use an extra dab of superglue cause the double sided tape will probably give after it rattles around in the toolbox.
> its really simple but i thought i'd post it mostly cause i'm bored.
> i'll figure something out for a string level with the other one. maybe with the clips off a cheap square


Your idea gave me the idea of removing the bubble level from an old string level and then epoxying it to the top of my bow square. Don't know if I really needed this, as I usually use a 9" torpedo level when setting the string loop, but like other archery projects, sometimes you just do something for the sake of it. Actually, I'm hoping this will eliminate the use of the torpedo level. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

Ancient Archer said:


> Your idea gave me the idea of removing the bubble level from an old string level and then epoxying it to the top of my bow square. Don't know if I really needed this, as I usually use a 9" torpedo level when setting the string loop, but like other archery projects, sometimes you just do something for the sake of it. Actually, I'm hoping this will eliminate the use of the torpedo level. Thanks for the idea!


Glad the thread is of help, but i think credit for that idea really belongs to Fat Kid​


fat kid said:


> just a thought but if a bow square had a level on it woudnt that level both directions
> (string and rest)?





Ancient Archer said:


> If your intent is to attach this "nock level" to your bow string to establish a plumb string, I think there will be a small amount of "drop" from the weight of the level causing it not to remain exactly perpendicular to the string as the nock has some clearance in it relative to the string.


I used a really tight nock and got the throat flush against the string then checked it with a 6" level it was dead on, but a slight touch of the finger can move the bubble drastically as the edges of the nock throat are beveled i don't think i could rely on it by itself, the idea needs a little work​


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

You're absolutely correct. Sorry fat kid, I scrolled to quickly down through the posts and flew right by your post. Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## jumpin jim (Sep 30, 2009)

I dont think the level on the foam will actually stay level. Get a torpedo level and hold it on the arrow. Flip it and hold on the string. Your bow will need to be held vertical for accuracy. Why not just use a buisness card to get you in the ball park?


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I use the torpedo level to set the bow string plumb before I start to adjust the rest. Now, with the bubble level epoxied to the bow square shaft, I shouldn't need to use the torpedo on the arrow as I did before. This should be a quicker, easier way to level the bow square, rather than balancing the torpedo level on it.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

Sprung said:


> i was trying to make things too complicated, then i realized the inside ridge of the level fits perfectly over a carbon shaft and what's the same size as that , a nock, i shaved off the press fit part and smoothed it off with a file glued it in and presto, just make sure you get it in there flush has to be straight or it wont work , also i''m going to make another as most string levels have 2 bubbles for accuracy, all you need is a tight nock , put it on the serving or heat it and press it closed,
> here's a pic of the case they came in if you want to look for the same kind i got.



I used the same level only i glued 2 nocks to the back side of that where the 2 holes are located. There is a boss on the back side of the 2 holes. I used 2 nocks for tapered shaft arrows, i don't remember what size but the ones i had worked perfectly.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

glue two levels into a T mount it on back to back arrow holders clamp on arrow nock arrow on string and and this will set you set at 90 to your string if its sitting on the rest wouldnt this give you a level nock point to put a brass nock


----------



## Black Stallion (Sep 27, 2007)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## RandyXLT (Sep 4, 2018)

Why not just take an old arrow and glue a bubble level tube right to it? Then cut it down to about 12-14". It doesn't need to be full length to check for level.


----------



## BCH1313 (Jan 30, 2020)

Good idea, I’m going to copy it!


----------



## chipdip (Nov 6, 2019)

Great idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmantl (Oct 31, 2015)

Why not just use a $4 bow square?


----------



## sfeuerborn (Jan 27, 2020)

Hard to beat that price tag!


----------



## mrobin30 (Feb 3, 2020)

That a great idea. Thanks for the information.


----------



## kholding (Aug 8, 2016)

Simple and effective.


----------



## saladstudent (Sep 12, 2018)

These are some awesome ideas. I am going to make a few of these


----------



## BM54 (Jul 21, 2020)

clever idea


----------



## tmharp03 (Jul 24, 2020)

great idea


----------



## Dbuck90 (Jul 1, 2020)

Sprung said:


> was about to buy a set of archery levels, then i remembered some things i already had in my archery box, took one of those $1 levels from wal-mart busted it out of its plastic case (T shape with two levels) and stuck it on stick on arrow holder for the riser when using a drop away (available at most archery shops for a few bucks) i'll use an extra dab of superglue cause the double sided tape will probably give after it rattles around in the toolbox.
> its really simple but i thought i'd post it mostly cause i'm bored.
> i'll figure something out for a string level with the other one. maybe with the clips off a cheap square


 I don’t know if anyone suggested this but what I did for a string level is took a cheap bubble and just super glued a nock to it clips right on the string simple and easy I don’t have a pic to post


----------

